# Question about Wheel size, can anyone help?



## GOATKING (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been looking for a number of years for the right type of wheel for my 05 Impulse Blue. I have decided I want to go with TSW Montage Black. I found a deal for 19"s $750 for all four but the problem is the fronts are 8" width, which im cool with, and the rears are 10.5". Now if i could have 10.5"s i would go with it but im not sure it will fit correctly. Does anyone know the largest width you can go with? In the rear?


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

A 10.5" wide wheel in the rear will not work without fender modifications. Compared to stock, the 19x10.5's (assuming the offset is 45mm) will extend out 1.38" further and you will loose 1.14" of clearance to the inside.


----------



## samabhi111 (Jul 14, 2009)

TSW Montage Black is a nice choice. It will look.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

as an example, I have a 10" wide rear rim with a nicely fitting tire and a 53mm offset, and I had to grind my quarterpanel lip AND "masage" my inner wheelwell

the reasons most people find deals on rims are

1) they bought the wrong size for their car and are just trying to dump them

2)the rims are an oddball size and don't fit many applications, so the vendor is just trying to blow them out

I can't count how many times I've seen people buy rims for the GTO "because it was a deal", and then they have fitment problems and end up wasting money


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> as an example, I have a 10" wide rear rim with a nicely fitting tire and a 53mm offset, and I had to grind my quarterpanel lip AND "masage" my inner wheelwell
> 
> the reasons most people find deals on rims are
> 
> ...


:agree

Personally I wouldn't go any bigger the 18" because 19's have too rough a ride with the lower profile. When I have 17s on my car its smooth, 18s it a bit rough, 19s are even worse. Just my 2 cents.

Also when buying, make sure you have the corret offsets, tire size, and maybe suspension mods to keep from rubbing.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> :agree
> 
> Personally I wouldn't go any bigger the 18" because 19's have too rough a ride with the lower profile. When I have 17s on my car its smooth, 18s it a bit rough, 19s are even worse. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Also when buying, make sure you have the corret offsets, tire size, and maybe suspension mods to keep from rubbing.


+1

ONLY reason for 19" would be for "looks" and perhaps larger brakes.

Other than that for handling: 18"

Drag racing: 17" (little more sidewalls than 18")


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> +1
> 
> ONLY reason for 19" would be for "looks" and perhaps larger brakes.
> 
> ...


18s with a slightly stiffer and lower springs = :cool


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> 18s with a slightly stiffer and lower springs = :cool


I just dropped mines off yesterday afternoon to install the .5" lowered and stiffer king springs and koni yellows.

I can't wait to get it back.........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> I just dropped mines off yesterday afternoon to install the .5" lowered and stiffer king springs and koni yellows.
> 
> I can't wait to get it back.........


Did you go .5 in front and rear?

i saw one that was .5 in the rear and 1 in the front. It had a nice stance to it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

originally it was .5 ft and rr, but the supplier said he recommends a change and shipped it.

My goal was to have a flushed look with the GTO fully loaded with luggage, passengers and full tank so I left it to him.....


----------



## ssinn (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi!there..
This is ssinn I can say that if the tire size is larger or smaller than the tires currently on the vehicle, the speedometer will need to be corrected when the new tires are put on the vehicle. Rim size is irrelevant, it only matters if the tires being used on the vehicle are or different size than those the speedometer is currently calibrated to operate with.
Thank's!...


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

ssinn said:


> Hi!there..
> This is ssinn I can say that if the tire size is larger or smaller than the tires currently on the vehicle, the speedometer will need to be corrected when the new tires are put on the vehicle. Rim size is irrelevant, it only matters if the tires being used on the vehicle are or different size than those the speedometer is currently calibrated to operate with.
> Thank's!...


Hello and Thank you for the additions.

Yes, if you change your tire size to one that is taller or shorter your speedometer will be off. The bigger the difference the more it will be off. Some people choose to have their speedometer adjusted, some don't. Here is a tire size calculator that can help you see how far it will be off. Enter your stock tire size and your new tire size.

Tire Size Calculator

-Travis


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ssinn said:


> Hi!there..
> This is ssinn I can say that if the tire size is larger or smaller than the tires currently on the vehicle, the speedometer will need to be corrected when the new tires are put on the vehicle. Rim size is irrelevant, it only matters if the tires being used on the vehicle are or different size than those the speedometer is currently calibrated to operate with.
> Thank's!...


Usually when you go bigger rims, you go lower profile. Lowing the profile evenly with the rim size will keep your speedo accurate.

I'm lost.... unless I'm wrong.


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

So if 19's on the rear are going to be a little rough of a ride what kind of suspension mods would you have to do to support that on the Goats? because I did exactly what a guy on the first page said and got a steal for these corvette rims from a buddy of mine that are 18" for the front and 19" for the rears. I planned on doing some exterior work anyways with the wheel wells and fenders to put some bigger tires on there.


----------

